
If Haskell is so great, why hasn't it taken over the world? - fortran77
https://pchiusano.github.io/2017-01-20/why-not-haskell.html
======
rsrsrs86
I think pure FP is too alien. I mean any programmer expects a language to have
for loops and mutation.

That said, I love Haskell and I have endless fun studying and playing with it.

------
theamk
The author’s solution to help haskell take over the world seems to create a
clone of it which lives in image-like environment, and breaks every single
code management tool we have?

I thought Smalltalk showed everyone that this is not a good idea already?

------
tonetheman
The answer is, it is not great.

